# LAN/Wlan Netzwerk Verbessern per Switch / Router



## PhenomIce (7. Januar 2017)

Guten Tag,

Da die Telekom bei uns nun Endlich Glaßfaser bis zu 100Mbits ausgebaut hat und wir eine 50Mbit Leitung bekommen habe ich vor jetzt endlich mal richtige Lan Partys zu schmeißen.

Solange ich noch zuhause wohne Möchte ich das Internet in meinem Zimmer Verstärkt/Aufgeteilt haben. 

Wir haben den Aktuellsten Telekom Router Speedport w 724v zuhause, Aber noch 16.000VDSL Leitung. (wie gesagt bald Magenta 50 Hybrid) zusätzlich Schauen meine Eltern über das Internet Entertain TV, was mir knapp 400-500Kbits zieht je nach dem. Vorallem ist der Wlan Empfang von diesem Router der letzte schrott...

Aufjedenfall habe ich zu meinem Pc aus dem Wohnzimmer ein 20M Lan Kabel was relativ zu kurz ist, da ich meinen Pc in einer bestimmten ecke stehen haben muss, da sonst das Kabel zu kurz währe.

Für die kommenden Lan Partys hatte ich überlegt einen Router als Switch + gleichzeitig als Wlan Repeater zu verwenden, Frage ist jetzt Was für ein Router oder Switch soll ich mir noch zu legen? Kann man einen 2. Router als Switch und gleichzeitig als Wlan Repeater verwenden?

als Switch kam mir der Netgear ProSafe GS105 GE Switch da 5 Ports reichen und in meinem Zimmer nur 4 Belegt werden ( HomeServer / Mein Pc / Kumpel Pc / Kumpel Pc) der soll rund 25€ kosten, andereseits wollte ich auch das Wlan verstärken ohne mir ein Steckdosen teil zu kaufen.

mfg


----------



## DKK007 (7. Januar 2017)

Du kannst einfach einen Router an dein Kabel dranhängen und da ein neues WLAN für ein Zimmer einrichten. Repeater ist ungünstig, da die nur mit der halben Bandbreite laufen würden. Dann ist wenn eh schon ein Kabel liegt ein 2. Accesspoint deutlich besser.

Der Router hätte dann ja auch noch freie Ports für den Server, PC und den Switch. 

Für die Lanparty wäre ein kleiner 100MBit Switch völlig ausreichend. TP-LINK TL-SF1005D 5x Port Desktop Switch

Und eine Verteilerleiste für den Strom brauchst du ja wohl auch alleine für die PCs auf der Lan-Party.


----------



## PhenomIce (7. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Schnelle Antwort, Wie sieht das mit der Geschwindigtkeit aus des Internets? würde diese langsamer als eine Dierektverbindung zum 1. Router ankommen oder generell an die restlichen Pcs / Server, oder macht das keinen Unterschied wenn ein 2. Router verkabelt ist? und wie genau mache ich das weil ein Router ja einen dierekten Anschluss mit DSL gekennzeichnet hat, wo der das Aus der Hauptleitung zieht?

mfg


----------



## Abductee (7. Januar 2017)

Magenta 50 *Hybrid
*Das hat doch nix mit Glasfaser zu tun?
Das sind deine ~2MB/s vom DSL und der Rest kommt via LTE.


----------



## warawarawiiu (7. Januar 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Magenta 50 *Hybrid
> *Das hat doch nix mit Glasfaser zu tun?
> Das sind deine ~2MB/s vom DSL und der Rest kommt via LTE.



und ich bezweifel.auch dass sich entertain mit 400-500kbits zufrieden gibt.

is ja aber eigebtlich auch egal.

ich kann kaun glauben dass dein bisheriges dsl16000 nicht fuer ne lan party gereicht haben sollte. fuer das bissl gaming mit bspw. 5 mann.reichen doch locker 10mbit aus.

glaub nicht dass sich fuer dich dadurch was verbessert.


eher wird dein ping durch lte schlechter. nicht gut fuers onlinegaming.

ich hab ja auch hybrid, und hab knapp 15ms mehr als nur.mit der reinen leitung (imo aber immernoch super)


----------



## PhenomIce (7. Januar 2017)

Ich bin Gamer und Habe nicht die direkte Kenntnis von der Internet Leitung, ob das aus der Erde oder per antenne kommt kann ich dir grob nicht sagen, aufjedenfall Kriegen wir ein Upgrade von 16.000VDSL mit Entertain, Ich habe 1,2 im Download, schalte ich den Media Tv aus habe ich 1,6Mb im download. das ist bei einem Spiel von über 60GB (GTA 5) ziemlich lästig über 12 stunden warten zu müssen... deswegen wollte ich mit der 50K Leitung auch Neue anbindugen schaffen weil mir die Unnötigen Kabel auf den **** gehen.

Aufjedenfall geht  es mir darum das ich wenn ich eine Lan Party mache ( Wir zocken Online ). einen Verteiler brauche weil ich keine Lust habe mehrere 20M kabel durch den Flur zu legen nur damit 3 Pcs für ein wochende angebunden sind, dazu kommt noch das der Router derbe schlechtes Wlan in mein zimmer sendet, deswegen wollte ich einen 2. Router mit dem 1. Verbinden und in mein zimmer stellen, dementsprechen ist nur ein Kabel was in meinem Zimmer zum Router geht, der 2. Router soll nur als Switch und Wlan Repeater dienen um Unnötige Kabellagen zu vermeiden. 

meine Frage wahr ja ob das Klappt oder ich nur einen Switch von Netgear kaufen soll?


----------



## Deep Thought (7. Januar 2017)

Ein zweiter Router verlangsamt das Internet genau so wenig wie ein Switch. Vorausgesetzt, er ist per LAN-Kabel angeschlossen.
Eine WLAN-Verbindung ist etwas langsamer.

Ob du den im Router eingebauten Switch nimmst oder einen separaten, macht keinen Unterschied. Du solltest nur darauf achten, dass der Switch 1Gb/s schafft, und nicht  nur 100 Mb/s. Das gilt für die LAN-Ports vom Router natürlich genau so.

Genau genommen brauchst du übrigens keinen Router, sondern einen Access-Point. Viele WLAN-Router lassen sich aber auch als Access Point / WLAN-Bridge betreiben. (Im Router-Modus werden die IP-Adressen geändert, und ein separates Netz erzeugt. Das willst du vermutlich nicht.)


----------



## PhenomIce (7. Januar 2017)

Okay gut, danke für die schnelle antwort!

Das heißt ich werde wohl doch den Netgear Netgear ProSafe GS105 5x 10/100/1000 Mbit Desktop
Switch nehmen, dann ist mir Wlan ebend egal, bin ja sowieso nur per Lan am Pc gebunden, ist es einfach diesen Switch einzurichten ? habe so etwas noch nie gemacht!


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2017)

Einen einfachen Switch muss du gar nicht einrichten. Der kommt einfach an den Router und der spielt weiterhin DHCP.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Januar 2017)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> Ob du den im Router eingebauten Switch nimmst oder einen separaten, macht keinen Unterschied. Du solltest nur darauf achten, dass der Switch 1Gb/s schafft, und nicht  nur 100 Mb/s. Das gilt für die LAN-Ports vom Router natürlich genau so.



Wobei für die alle paar Wochen mal stattfindende LAN-Party ja auch der Switch mit 100 MBit Ports reicht - wenn ist dann eh die Internetverbindung der Flaschenhals. Spielen braucht auch recht wenig Bandbreite, das geht selbst mit gedrosseltem LTE erstaunlicherweise noch.


----------

